# Professional Handlers?



## Jax's Mom

Has anyone ever used a professional handler for confirmation shows and know how they work? (and how much they charge?)
I'm interested in using one just to shadow for a few shows until I know what I'm doing.


----------



## BUBBAGSD

Hi Jaxs Mom

We show our 99% of the time but have used handlers when we felt it could give us an edge wth a judge. The fees for handlers vary from handler to handler but to walk in a ring with your pup you are probably you are looking at least $60 per day.That is for a ringside drop off, (where you hand your dog to the handler before they go in. Alot of all breed handlers in ontario do not handle shepherds and some that do , do not show them well. I see your from the toronto area, what shows are you looking to show at , i can recommend a few handlers and or show trainers for you. My wife does the showing for our kennel and i have been in the ring a number of times myself . It is very exciting to show your own dog and i wish you all the luck in your endeavour


----------



## Liesje

What type of show?

For the German style shows, the handler fee is usually the entry fee plus tip if you want. For example, last time I used a handler my entry fee was $40 so I gave the handler $50 because he did a really good job with my dog. For the Sieger Shows, the handlers generally have their own fees that they will state.


----------



## Jax's Mom

For now, just CKC confirmation shows. 
$50-$60 sounds really reasonable. I'd like to do the training with him and eventually be the one showing him but don't want to detract from him with my bumbling around in the ring trying to figure things out.
He usually behaves better with new people than with me so he'd more than likely be better off without me at this point


----------



## Xeph

It really depends on the handler. This is the rate sheet for Michael Lynch, who is in AL I believe
http://www.blackhawk-farms.com/pdf/BlackHawk_Farms_rate_card_2010.pdf


----------



## HayesEquineArt

Interesting thread!


----------



## nikkiscriv

My sister uses a handler for AKC Boxer shows, and she's had great success with him. She pays all entry fees for her dogs and then pays her handler per day (plus tip). He charges more of course to kennel her dogs if he travels with them. In my opinion, the conformation world is very political and therefore having a known handler has it's ups and downs.


----------



## BUBBAGSD

you are right about the conformation world being political , the 60 i quoted was just to walk in the ring, the owner is responsible for the entry fees . Now this is not including bonus' for group placements and such.The rates for the top handlers in the speciality shows , i have heard goes as high as a couple hundred dollars to walk in the ring. If you want to do well in a german shepherd specialty , it pays to have a ' face beside your dog'.


----------



## Andaka

I have been using the same handler for 25 years. She is great with the dogs and I have had a lot of success using her to show my dogs.










Fran and Kahla -- 1988










Fran's daughter Julia and Keno -- 1993










Fran and Tag -- 2007











Fran and Jag -- 2010


----------



## Playmaker

I am looking for a German Shepherd handler in the Barrie area, anyone have any tips or leads on how to contact?


----------



## dojoson41

*show handling*



Jax's Mom said:


> Has anyone ever used a professional handler for confirmation shows and know how they work? (and how much they charge?)
> I'm interested in using one just to shadow for a few shows until I know what I'm doing.


 I would have to hire a handler because at this time I am still too fat so I would be the show and not my dog:surprise:


----------

